# Neue Heldenklasse: Der Erz-Dito



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Also, da jetzt ja alle irgendwelche neuen Heldenklassen erfunden haben, veröffentliche ich jetzt auch mal meine in einem eigenen Thread.

Der Erz-Dito:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also der Erz-Dito wird eine Art Nah-Heil-Fernkampf-Tank.
Er besitzt die Fähigkeit alle anderen Klassen zu kopieren und erhält dadurch besondere Erz-Fähigkeiten.
Somit kann er ein zum Beispiel ein Erzmagier aber auch ein Erzschurke sein.
Natürlich kopiert er auch die angriffe der Andren Klassen, so kann er als Schurke dann
Erz-Meucheln machen, das ist auch toll. 

Also die Idee hinter dieser Klasse ist, das man jede Klasse lernen kann indem man nur eine Klasse spielt.
Er hat nur einen Talentbaum, der aber immer wechselt wenn er sich in eine andere Erzklasse verwandelt.

Also, was meint ihr? Könnte es der Erz-Dito ins Spiel schaffen?

mfG Vyron268 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Somero (26. Juli 2010)

Hmm das ding kommt mir bekannt vor^^
Pokemon ftw^^


----------



## Schustrij (26. Juli 2010)

wollt ihr jetzt echt jeden tag ein neuen thread eröffnen zu einer heldenklasse ?


----------



## Polchen (26. Juli 2010)

xD ich find den grandios!
der Name ist super!!!


----------



## Ultimo01 (26. Juli 2010)

Gibts schon... nurnicht in Rosa...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Der kleine schwarze ist ja eindeutig von mir geklaut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Type your name here (26. Juli 2010)

Erz Dito> all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (26. Juli 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Erz Dito> all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erz Di*L*do ;P


----------



## Defausel55 (26. Juli 2010)

Putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann gibts doch wieder nu rumgeweine weil er zu "Imba" ist....


----------



## Milivoje (26. Juli 2010)

Nach der Hexe und dem DK erst die dritte Heldenklasse, die mich überzeugt! Thumbs up.


----------



## Schlaviner (26. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Also, da jetzt ja alle irgendwelche neuen Heldenklassen erfunden haben, veröffentliche ich jetzt auch mal meine in einem eigenen Thread.
> 
> Der Erz-Dito:
> 
> ...



MADE MY DAY XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Naja, zu overpowered wird er nicht, so gesehn ist jedes Duell gegen einen Erz-Dito ein Mirror Duell...also kommt es nur auf Skill und Equip an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornholio01 (26. Juli 2010)

schrieb man den nicht mit 2 T ? also Ditto xD
naja egal


----------



## Naldina (26. Juli 2010)

kann er auch erz-erz abbauen?


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

2 t's sind nicht drin, ist ja nicht das Pokemon sondern eine Heldenklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructix (26. Juli 2010)

Haha das war voll lustig.... besonders wie der Typ den Ball voll in die Familienjuwelen bekommt...

... öhm... moment... das ist nicht der Thread mit dem Typen der den Ball in die E... bekam ?

Pöh... dann geh ich wieder...

0/10


----------



## Déromius (26. Juli 2010)

Cooles Vieh, ich glaub der schaffts ins game xDDD



Pokémon ftw!


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Destructix schrieb:


> Haha das war voll lustig.... besonders wie der Typ den Ball voll in die Familienjuwelen bekommt...
> 
> ... öhm... moment... das ist nicht der Thread mit dem Typen der den Ball in die E... bekam ?
> 
> ...



wow, fast hätte ich grinsen müssen, fast...


----------



## WeRkO (26. Juli 2010)

Bestes Topic seit langem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontCryPlz (26. Juli 2010)

Haha :>


----------



## Occasus (26. Juli 2010)

lol


Geile Idee. Neuer Endboss wird dann Erz-Team-Rocket? Nur legbar mit Erz-Dito?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. Juli 2010)

boah wieviele Erz ...... soll es denn noch geben reicht nicht ein Thread der

Erz....... als neue Heldenklasse


----------



## Pristus (26. Juli 2010)

Ich packs dann hier mal rein. Übernommen aus einem closed Thread, der Mod sagte ja : Packs hier rein. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat diese Heldenklasse noch Potenzial welches man ausbauen kann :-)


/quote

Schustrij
Posted vor 20 Minuten
Name: Der Roxxor
Rasse: Menschen, Gnome, Orks und Blutelfen
Volksfähigkeit: Roxxor Kick - Bringt allle Gegner im Umkreis von 5000 Meter zum schweigen und kickt diese 100 Meter hoch.
Talentbäume:

Der Single Roxxor:
Der Single Roxxor ist darauf ausgelegt um Instanzen alleine zu Clearen. Dieser Skillbaum ist für Kinder unter 12 Jahren geeignet. Die es nicht schaffen über ein Zeitraum von 3 Stunden im Raid zu konzentrieren.
Der SR hat viele Attacken, die es Ihm erlauben die Gegner mit einem bzw zwei Schlägen Tot zu kloppen. Die Besondere Fähigkeit des SR ist, wenn ein Gegner nach 2 Schlägen noch nicht Tot ist, kann er mit dem Spezial Kick den Genger + den Umkreis von 10000 Metern alle Killen.

Der Tank Roxxor:
Der Tank Roxxor kann keine Schilder und keine Platte tragen. Der Tankt mit Stoff. Desweiteren hat er keine Tank Skills. Er Tankt nur mit Damage. Da dieser Damage ausreichend ist, braucht er auch die Skills nicht.
Eine Attacke ist der Roxxor Cry: Alle Gegner im Umkreis von 5000 Metern werden an den TR Rangezogen und desweiteren für 10 Minuten gestunnt. 

Der Heal Roxxor:
Der Heal Roxxor ist wie ein Priester. Nur er verwandelt sich in eine Flasche wenn er Heilt. Der HR wird als Gruppen + Tank Healer eingesetzt. Als Gruppen Healer kann er jede 10 Sekunden ein Hot auf einen Spieler geben, der 60 Minuten hält. Dieser Hot heilt das Ziel bei jedem Erlittenen Treffer um 100.000! INSTANT. Als Tank Healer kann er dem Tank eine Blase geben die 10 Minuten hällt oder 1.000.000 Schaden Absorbiert.

Der Roxxor soll eine Ausgefallene Klasse sein und jedem Kind das Spielen ermöglichen.

Was haltet Ihr von meinem Roxxor. wäre der was für WoW ? 

/unquote


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> erz Di*L*do ;P


Genau das habe ich gelesen als ich den Themen-Namen sah.
Dachte mir: wtf was zum...
Aber dann nochmal gelesen und gleich an Poke gedacht.

Vote 4 Dito!!!


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist das neue Startgebiet für die Heldenklasse! Der Erz-Dito besitzt natürlich schon das epische Reiten! Sein Klassen-Mount ist ein Bokéball der überhaupt nichts mit einem Pokéball gemeinsam hat. Ehrlich! Auch das startgebiet Honnis ist nicht geklaut! Die Endschlacht gegen Agliad offenbart dass der Erz-Dito-König-mit-Bindestrichen-dazwischen, sie alle betrogen hat! Die Ditos finden einen Neuen Platz bei der Horde bzw. der Allianz! Auch eine neue neutrale Fraktion wird gegründet! Die Erz-Ritter der glibberigen Klinge! Nun steht euch dem Spielespass nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> boah wieviele Erz ...... soll es denn noch geben reicht nicht ein Thread der
> 
> Erz....... als neue Heldenklasse



Das ist ja der Sinn bei der Sache, diese Heldenklasse ist die die Ultimative Erz-Klasse,
jetzt brauchen wir keine andren Erz... mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Reflox Das is Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es sollen aber auf jeden Fall beide Fraktionen in den Genuss dieser Heldenklasse kommen.


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das von Pokemon?
Wenn ja welche Edition?
Muss ich mir instant holen!
Ist ja mal um einiges geiler vom Design als die Rubin Edition.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Ist das von Pokemon?
> Wenn ja welche Edition?
> Muss ich mir instant holen!



Das ist Pokémon, die Region Sinnoh. Aus Diamant,Perl und Platin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist Pokémon, die Region Sinnoh. Aus Diamant,Perl und Platin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AH kay, habe ich noch nie gezockt.
Hatte nur Blau, Gelb, Rubin und *eben suchen* Trading Card Game.


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Also Leute, hier gehts nicht um Pokemon, sondern um WoW...
mir ist wirklich nicht klar wo da ein Zusammenhang besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Also Leute, hier gehts nicht um Pokemon, sondern um WoW...
> mir ist wirklich nicht klar wo da ein Zusammenhang besteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pokemon > WoW


----------



## zondrias (26. Juli 2010)

Das ich nicht lache, das ist ein zermatschter Kirby, der übrigens diese Fähigkeiten des Fähigkeit kopierens aufweist die hier beschrieben werden. Nuuur geklaut.
Ich will meinen Vampir, und nix anderes. Ein Vampir,eine Kampf Merkel und als Kampfklasse ein KungFu Meister. Also ein KungFu kämpfender Vampir tritt dann an gegen die als Furor-Tank geskillte Kampmerkel an.
Licher King ist tot, Super Merkel rules.

Werwölfe gibts ja schon


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2010)

ab ins offizielle forum damit.


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Dann komm ich mit meinem Turtok und bash euch mit der Hydropumpe weg!!!
Dagegen hat Super Merkel absolut 0 Chance.


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Digimon > Pokemon > WoW



fixd


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ab ins offizielle forum damit.


/clap

Edit:
Digimon fand ich nie soo super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber One Piece war genial


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Ins offi Forum trau ich mich damit nicht ^^


----------



## zondrias (26. Juli 2010)

Mooment Kampf Merkel is ja Horde, für die Alianz tritt an....tata Bier Schröder, statt Mana braucht der Bier zum nachfüllen, sonst streikt der hier und schreibt nicht weiter.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache, das ist ein zermatschter Kirby, der übrigens diese Fähigkeiten des Fähigkeit kopierens aufweist die hier beschrieben werden. Nuuur geklaut.
> Ich will meinen Vampir, und nix anderes. Ein Vampir,eine Kampf Merkel und als Kampfklasse ein KungFu Meister. Also ein KungFu kämpfender Vampir tritt dann an gegen die als Furor-Tank geskillte Kampmerkel an.
> Licher King ist tot, Super Merkel rules.
> 
> Werwölfe gibts ja schon


http://img691.imageshack.us/i/vampirdito.png/

Extra von uns Plizzard für dich erstellt. Eine weitere Rassenoption "Vampirdito" und wurde mit viel Aufwand fertig gestellt! Nicht in 2 Minuten mit Paint während wir den Kaffee umgestossen haben irgendwas mit der Maus rumgefuchtelt haben!


----------



## pHt.Sven (26. Juli 2010)

Erzdito > All 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pHt.Sven sagt:[WoW-Community-Sprache] omfg ey, giev!!!11einself ololol blizz neeed weil epic-pokémon nerf plx!

Edit: auch sehr nett ist diese Variente hier -> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9985/omnomnomditto.png


----------



## Recc (26. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte so eine Klasse gibt es schon

nennt sich Druide


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Juli 2010)

Epic Thread, /vote for sticky! xD
Die Klasse will ich ingame^^


----------



## Felix^^ (26. Juli 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> kann er auch erz-erz abbauen?



xD


----------



## Yangsoon (26. Juli 2010)

DITO GRÖßER ALL


----------



## Felix^^ (26. Juli 2010)

Recc schrieb:


> Ich dachte so eine Klasse gibt es schon
> 
> nennt sich Druide



Nein er kann genau die gleichen fähigkeiten kopieren die haben dann ein "Erz" vorm namen!


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Naja, bei soviel positiven Antworten sollte ich damit vllt doch ins offi Forum ^^


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Erzlavaeruption !!!


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=8136496861&sid=3


----------



## NoxActor (26. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> http://img691.images...vampirdito.png/
> 
> Extra von uns Plizzard für dich erstellt. Eine weitere Rassenoption "Vampirdito" und wurde mit viel Aufwand fertig gestellt! Nicht in 2 Minuten mit Paint während wir den Kaffee umgestossen haben irgendwas mit der Maus rumgefuchtelt haben!



Made my day xD


----------



## Recc (26. Juli 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Nein er kann genau die gleichen fähigkeiten kopieren die haben dann ein "Erz" vorm namen!



ja das ist doch der dudu? die skills all der anderen klassen nur mit "natur" davor

(außerdem sind dudus wenn sie nicht in tauren/NE form sind auch klein und pink)


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...136496861&sid=3


GIEF TEH KLOTZ !


> Nun die Animationen:
> Die Kampfanimation: http://www.5reicherts.com/skan03/6-8-fels.jpg
> (Heiß, dieser weibliche Klotz, oder?)
> Schwimmanimation: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9yk7-2-jpg-nb.html
> ...



WUHAHAHAHA


----------



## zondrias (26. Juli 2010)

Naja wenn schon ein Dito dann mit Lavaeruption. Ein Ferkel wer unanständiges dabei denkt.


----------



## Minorjiel (26. Juli 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache, das ist ein zermatschter Kirby, der übrigens diese Fähigkeiten des Fähigkeit kopierens aufweist die hier beschrieben werden. Nuuur geklaut.
> Ich will meinen Vampir, und nix anderes. Ein Vampir,eine Kampf Merkel und als Kampfklasse ein KungFu Meister. Also ein KungFu kämpfender Vampir tritt dann an gegen die als Furor-Tank geskillte Kampmerkel an.
> Licher King ist tot, Super Merkel rules.
> 
> Werwölfe gibts ja schon



Dann will ich aber auch eine Biene, die Copeira beherrscht. Meinetwegen kannst Du die auch mit dem Vampir kombinieren, dann isses eine Vambiene. Die kann dann fliegen, wie der Druide. Der Clou ist, dass die Kampf-Moves auch fliegend gewirkt werden können, entweder als Melee oder richtig interessant als DD-Klasse geskillt. 

Somit hätten wir die wichtigen Threads von heute erschlagen: Neue Tänze und Luftkämpfe und eine neue Heldenklasse!


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Nur ein Erz-Dito solte niemals einen anderen Erz-Dito kopieren, man kann nicht wissen was dann passiert.
Vllt bekommt man einen Erz-Erz-Dito raus, aber wenn der Erz-Dito jetzt bereits verwandelt war und ein Erz-Schamane ist...
Dann wird er vllt zum Erz-Erz-Schamanen-Erz-Dito.
Oder aber die Server stürzen dann eifnach ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Erzlavaeruption !!!



Nein die Fähigkeiten heissen so:

Erz-Pokè-Lavaerruption 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vyron268

Was passiert wenn ein Erz-Erz-Dito ein Erz-Erz-Dito kopiert? Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Dito?
Gehts dann so weiter?
Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Dito und was passiert wenn ein
Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Dito
ein
Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Dito
kopiert kommt dann ein 
Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Dito dabei raus?


----------



## cabcola2 (26. Juli 2010)

ähh wen die klasse ernst ist dann is sie scheiße^^ wow hat 10 klassen ... ( Krieger , Priester , Magier , Hexenmeister , Schurke, Schamane, Jäger, Druide, Paladin , Todesritter) das sind wie ich finde mehr als genug und ich kenne kein spiel in dem es mehr gibt und dazu gibt es noch haufen Rassen i think its enough


----------



## x123 (26. Juli 2010)

Ist garantiert nicht das Stargebiet vom Erz-Dito.

Wie jeder weiß, startet man als Erz-Dito in der Azuria-Höhle unter dem Einfluss vom bösem Mewtu. In Folge einer langen Questreihe nimmt man Azuria-City ein (einige Quests: Ein Ponita stehlen, Voltobälle aus Kanonen abschießen (die dann explodieren), sowie sich in ein Pikachu verwandeln um dem Feind Informationen zu entlocken). Direkt nach der Einnahme muss man einen gegnerischen Boss besiegen, der eine 100% Dropchance auf einen Nugget hat, der 5.000g wert ist, die man aber für eine direkte Folgequest ausgeben muss: Mewtu will Bills Haus im Nordwesten von Azuria-City einnehmen, braucht aber Geld für Kriegsgerät. In Folge der finalen Questreihe des Startgebietes kommt es schließlich zur epischen Schlacht zwischen Prof. Eich, Bill, Ash K. und Mewtu mit vielen bösen Pokemon (Nebulak, Simsala, Traumato, um nur einige zu nennen) bei Bills Haus. Während des Kampfes erscheint Mew und verwandelt einen normalen Pokeball von Ash in einen Meisterball, voraufhin Mewtu + alle anderen Pokemon die Flucht ergreifen, nur der Spieler aka Erz-Dito wird gefangen und kämpft fortan auf der Seite von Ash!

(Pokemon Rot+Blau ftw!! Das waren noch Zeiten, so vor 10 und mehr Jahren^^)


----------



## Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly (26. Juli 2010)

episch,einfach nur episch

made my day

--- 

edit : garnicht den typen über mir gelesen
made my day again.

hoffentlich passt das in die signatur.


----------



## Derulu (26. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...136496861&sid=3



Jo, die einzige Klasse die ich noch besser als den/das Erz-Dito finde ist eindeutig der Klotz...


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

cabcola2 schrieb:


> ähh wen die klasse ernst ist dann is sie scheiße^^ wow hat 10 klassen ... ( Krieger , Priester , Magier , Hexenmeister , Schurke, Schamane, Jäger, Druide, Paladin , Todesritter) das sind wie ich finde mehr als genug und ich kenne kein spiel in dem es mehr gibt und dazu gibt es noch haufen Rassen i think its enough


Was bist denn du für einer?
kusch kusch, ab ins Körbchen!


----------



## Recc (26. Juli 2010)

cabcola2 schrieb:


> ähh wen die klasse ernst ist dann is sie scheiße^^ wow hat 10 klassen ... ( Krieger , Priester , Magier , Hexenmeister , Schurke, Schamane, Jäger, Druide, Paladin , Todesritter) das sind wie ich finde mehr als genug und ich kenne kein spiel in dem es mehr gibt und dazu gibt es noch haufen Rassen i think its enough



oO bitte 

es gibt massenahft spiele mit mehr Klassen..

allen vorran zB DaoC mit mehr als 30 Klassen


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Ist garantiert nicht das Stargebiet vom Erz-Dito.
> 
> Wie jeder weiß, startet man als Erz-Dito in der Azuria-Höhle unter dem Einfluss vom bösem Mewtu. In Folge einer langen Questreihe nimmt man Azuria-City ein (einige Quests: Ein Ponita stehlen, Voltobälle aus Kanonen abschießen (die dann explodieren), sowie sich in ein Pikachu verwandeln um dem Feind Informationen zu entlocken). Direkt nach der Einnahme muss man einen gegnerischen Boss besiegen, der eine 100% Dropchance auf einen Nugget hat, der 5.000g wert ist, die man aber für eine direkte Folgequest ausgeben muss: Mewtu will Bills Haus im Nordwesten von Azuria-City einnehmen, braucht aber Geld für Kriegsgerät. In Folge der finalen Questreihe des Startgebietes kommt es schließlich zur epischen Schlacht zwischen Prof. Eich, Bill und Ash K. bei Bills Haus (drei gegen ...viele^^). Während des Kampfes erscheint Mew und verwandelt einen normalen Pokeball von Ash in einen Meisterball, voraufhin Mewtu + alle anderen Pokemon die Flucht ergreifen, nur der Spieler aka Erz-Dito wird gefangen und kämpft fortan auf der Seite von Ash!
> 
> (Pokemon Rot+Blau ftw!! Das waren noch Zeiten, so vor 10 und mehr Jahren^^)



Was willst du damit sagen? Ich bin von Plizzard höchst Persönlich! Sturmschnee verstehst du? Ich habe das Startgebiet programmiert!


----------



## zondrias (26. Juli 2010)

Frag mich grad ernsthaft wie bei nem Erz-Dito das Tier Set aussieht.. Erinnert mich wenn ich ehrlich sein soll an Patrick Star,...fehlt nur noch Spongebob


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

@Reflox Ja das ist schon möglich, aber soweit gibt es keine Probleme solange keine anderen Erz-Klassen darin vermischt werden.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> @Reflox Ja das ist schon möglich, aber soweit gibt es keine Probleme solange keine anderen Erz-Klassen darin vermischt werden.



*Erz*ittere Welt vor dem Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Erz-Dito Reflox!


----------



## Savic (26. Juli 2010)

Glaube das wenn es diese Klasse gibt sie sehr bald den platz vom classic pala einnimmt 
Kann alles aber nichts richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Solang es kein Erz-Schurke-Erz-schamane-Druide-Erz-Erz-Dito-Erz-Magier ist haben wir nichts zu befürchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Savic schrieb:


> Glaube das wenn es diese Klasse gibt sie sehr bald den platz vom classic pala einnimmt
> Kann alles aber nichts richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein Erz-Dito kann alles und alles richtig! Und es ist noch rosaner als Paladine!


----------



## Der_Druide (26. Juli 2010)

Nein der ERZ-DITO kann ERZ episch abfarmen
und sein skill ist der kosmische Todesstrahl(tötet alle Monster und gegnerischen Spieler im Gebiet und gibt ihm alle Items ins Inventar von 80 Tachen), aber nur wenn er gemirrort hat


----------



## zondrias (26. Juli 2010)

Nix gegen Palas, nur als Heiler find ich die nich so toll. Da is mir mein Dudu noch am liebsten


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Der_Druide schrieb:


> Nein der ERZ-DITO kann ERZ episch abfarmen
> und sein skill ist der kosmische Todesstrahl(tötet alle Monster und gegnerischen Spieler im Gebiet und gibt ihm alle Items ins Inventar von 80 Tachen), aber nur wenn er gemirrort hat



Du verstehst den Begriff von Erz nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Der_Druide schrieb:


> Nein der ERZ-DITO kann ERZ episch abfarmen
> und sein skill ist der kosmische Todesstrahl(tötet alle Monster und gegnerischen Spieler im Gebiet und gibt ihm alle Items ins Inventar von 80 Tachen), aber nur wenn er gemirrort hat



Also das Erz-Dito-Erz kann man von Erz-Dito abbauen, das ist sehr selten...

Und nochmal zu den skills, er hat nur die fähigkeit sich in alle Klassen zu verwandeln und ihre (Erz)Skills zu übernehmen.


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist der Epische Erz-Dito mit T-Set:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (26. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Das ist der Epische Erz-Dito mit T-Set:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wär zu Imba. Spongebob pwnt eh alles mit seiner Lache


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Und nun eine grosse Ankündigung nach Cataclysm wird eine neue erweiterung kommen!

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/erzditoclysm.png/

Auch dieses Logo wurde nicht in 2 Minuten hingerotzt!


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Er hat ja nur die Sponge Hose, die kann nicht lachen.

AHH, der Erz-Dito-lysm kommt, wir sind alle verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (26. Juli 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen, für die Lorefans:

So, wie es Erz-Druiden gibt, gibt es unter den Erz-Ditos auch Erz-Erz-Ditos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten gehören der neu im Spiel implementierten Fraktion "Der Shiny Clan" an.
Exklusives Rufitem: Auf Erfürchtig erhält man ein Trinket, welches den Spieler zu Beginn jedes Kampfes kurz aufleuchten lässt.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, für die Lorefans:
> 
> So wie es Erz-Druiden gibt, gibt es unter den Erz-Ditos auch Erz-Erz-Ditos:
> 
> ...



Du solltest genauer lesen! Es wurde bereits erwähnt dass die neue Fraktion "Erz-Ritter der glibberigen Klinge" heisst!


----------



## Alphajaeger (26. Juli 2010)

Und die perfekte ergänzung zum Erz-Dito welches sich in jede klasse verwandeln kann ist das Erz-Formeo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es kann das Wetter verändern und ergänzt so die stärken des Erz-Ditos, zB ein Erz-Schurke kann bei nebel besser angreifen, Erz-Frostmage kann bei Kälte mehr dps machen....


wobei, das wäre eine interessante idee: das wetter beeinflusst klassen: Kälte, mehr frostschaden, hitze, mehr feuerschaden, nebel, schurkenvorteil, hohe luftfeuchtigkeit, naturzauber sind stärker, neutrale gebiete, krieger melee dps, dschungel, jäger auf beastmastery und überleben, gebirgig oder weit, treffsicherheits jäger, magische gebiete arkan und holy dps, und in der nacht oder in düsteren gebieten schatten dps,.....


----------



## T!ffy (26. Juli 2010)

mal ne ganz neue klasse und fähigkeiten währe mal richtig nice...kein fern und kein nah kämpfer sondern nen zwischending aus beiden...
er sollte auch keine altbekannten waffen nutzen wie schwert bogen usw.....ich fänds cool wenn ne neue waffe eingeführt wird für die neue klasse z.B. eine peitsche...
mit der peitsche macht er den hauptschaden und kann mit dots den schaden verstärken...z.B. ist der dot wundes fleisch aktiv verursacht ihr mit eurer peitsche 10% mehr schaden...
er kann mit der peitsche verschiedene attacken ausfürhren...
nen Name würde mir auch für die klasse einfallen...die "Arkaner" fänd ich cool...

so nu habe ich mal ne runde meiner phantasie freien lauf gelassen jetzt seid ihr drann...

aber mal erlich währe doch mal echt was neues so ne klasse mit ner peitsche als waffe ^^


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Sukkubus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphajaeger (26. Juli 2010)

*hust**hust* deutet *hust* stark hin auf *hust* ~censored~ *HUUUUST*


----------



## Manotis (26. Juli 2010)

Witzige Idee xD


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> *hust**hust* deutet *hust* stark hin auf *hust* domina *HUUUUUUST*


Wayne, die zügelt dich dann ordentlich!


----------



## Karli1994 (26. Juli 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Mooment Kampf Merkel is ja Horde, für die Alianz tritt an....tata Bier Schröder, statt Mana braucht der Bier zum nachfüllen, sonst streikt der hier und schreibt nicht weiter.



gibts da noch eine version für Österreich


----------



## Kafka (26. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs mit nen Erz Pikachu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (26. Juli 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nen Erz Pikachu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pikachu aka "Son Goku der 4-fache Super Saiyajin"

Edit:
Gief teh Dragonball Z!


----------



## jolk (26. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Pikachu aka "Son Goku der 4-fache Super Saiyajin"
> 
> Edit:
> Gief teh Dragonball Z!



tz tz tz das ist ganz eindeutig ssj 3 ...!


----------



## Pusillin (26. Juli 2010)

Du sagst, dass wenn der Erz-Dito sich in etwas verwandelt, dass es dann zu der jeweiligen Klasse wird, nur mit einem Erz davor.
Wäre dann nicht der Erz-Dito selbst eine Kopie von einem Dito? Und wer oder was ist dieses Dito und wurde es selbst von einem
Artgenossen kopiert, welches dann erst zum Erz-Dito wurde?


----------



## NoxActor (26. Juli 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Du sagst, dass wenn der Erz-Dito sich in etwas verwandelt, dass es dann zu der jeweiligen Klasse wird, nur mit einem Erz davor.
> Wäre dann nicht der Erz-Dito selbst eine Kopie von einem Dito? Und wer oder was ist dieses Dito und wurde es selbst von einem
> Artgenossen kopiert, welches dann erst zum Erz-Dito wurde?



Dann ist er nen Erz-Erz-Dito. =D


----------



## Belaquop (26. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur genial.

Wieso eigentlich Pokemon? Ok da kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber ich musste eindeutig an Kirby denken.

Smash Brothers ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (26. Juli 2010)

Schau mal einer an..... Der Erz-Dito .... wie süß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (26. Juli 2010)

Und so sieht meine erstellte Klasse aus. 

Hier der Link dazu:


*http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816813704&sid=3*


----------



## Blutelfmann (26. Juli 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Frag mich grad ernsthaft wie bei nem Erz-Dito das Tier Set aussieht.. Erinnert mich wenn ich ehrlich sein soll an Patrick Star,...fehlt nur noch Spongebob



der kann keine rüstung tragen die versinkt im erz-dito sonst xDDDD

/vote for erz-dito in wow ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (26. Juli 2010)

Waaah der Noobfilter aus Naxx wird spielbar?^^


----------



## astrozombie (26. Juli 2010)

Lol, Erz-Noobfilter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (26. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur schlecht.
1. liebe ich Pokémon und es stößt mir echt auf, dass du sie dafür verwendest, um 
2. durchaus ernst gemeinte Vorschläge von Menschen, die sich Mühe gegeben haben, zu verhöhnen.


----------



## Benegeserit (26. Juli 2010)

*ich sag nur ERZ-*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der böse teighaufen


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

T!ffy schrieb:


> mal ne ganz neue klasse und fähigkeiten währe mal richtig nice...kein fern und kein nah kämpfer sondern nen zwischending aus beiden...
> er sollte auch keine altbekannten waffen nutzen wie schwert bogen usw.....ich fänds cool wenn ne neue waffe eingeführt wird für die neue klasse z.B. eine peitsche...
> mit der peitsche macht er den hauptschaden und kann mit dots den schaden verstärken...z.B. ist der dot wundes fleisch aktiv verursacht ihr mit eurer peitsche 10% mehr schaden...
> er kann mit der peitsche verschiedene attacken ausfürhren...
> ...



Nach der ersten Zeile: Schamane
nachdem nächsten Absatz: Todesritter, die dots' sind nichts anderes als die Krankheiten
WAS HAT EINE PEITSCHE MIT ARKANEM ZU TUN!?
Jah...deinen Sadomaso Fantasien...peitschen...ich bitte dich


----------



## pirmin93 (26. Juli 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> der böse teighaufen



Made my day lol


----------



## Samaraner (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn ein Erz-Dito ein Erz-Dito kopiert, dann stürzt der Server ab. Experten sprechen hier vom Erz-Absturz. Es handelt sich dabei um das gleiche Phänomen das auftritt, wenn man "google" in Google eingibt.


----------



## Morfelpotz (26. Juli 2010)

Healguard schrieb:


> Einfach nur schlecht.
> 1. liebe ich Pokémon und ......



ka warum, aber da hab ich dann aufgehört zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach ma logger^^ 

Erz-Dito FTWeltherrschaft


----------



## Kiffat (26. Juli 2010)

wenn erz-dito nen erz-dito kopiert ist das das gleiche als wenn man durch 0 teilt, d.h. wenn man ne tür aufmacht kommt man in den gleichen raum :O

edit: sry mir war der Klotz entfallen da kommt der erz-dito net ran, hab mich beim ersten mal so kaputt gelacht über den thread das ich ne kiefersperre hatte (das ist mein ernst, ungelogen, selbst meine eltern haben mich dann ausgelacht lol)


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Juli 2010)

Meine Güte... ich wollte eigentlich nur nen kleinen Spaß machen, hätte eher gedacht das ich gaflamed werde, 
aber das es so vielen Leuten gefällt hätte ich nich gedacht.

find ich aber SUPER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erblack (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte ein Erz-Kirby lieber, ist doch auch Pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Healguard schrieb:


> Einfach nur schlecht.
> 1. liebe ich Pokémon und es stößt mir echt auf, dass du sie dafür verwendest, um
> 2. durchaus ernst gemeinte Vorschläge von Menschen, die sich Mühe gegeben haben, zu verhöhnen.



1. Ich liebe Pokémon zwar auch aber, das ist für mich noch lang kein Grund verarschungen ernst zu nehmen
2. ähm da fällt mir grad nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (26. Juli 2010)

10/10

Die immer mit ihrem ERZ-Magier etc


----------



## colll (26. Juli 2010)

ok mir fählt jetz aber was auf also er kopiert ja ne klasse und kriegt dann die fäigeiten richtig oder?

also wenn er dann alle klassen kopiert hat is man dann ein ultimate erz dito oder ein erz-dito-erz-hexer und so weiter? und is man dann gott?


Ps. vote for erz dito!!!


----------



## Chillers (26. Juli 2010)

colll schrieb:


> ok mir fählt jetz aber was auf also er kopiert ja ne klasse und kriegt dann die fäigeiten richtig oder?
> 
> also wenn er dann alle klassen kopiert hat is man dann ein ultimate erz dito oder ein erz-dito-erz-hexer und so weiter? und is man dann gott?
> 
> ...


----------



## Plusader (26. Juli 2010)

*Treffen zwei Erz-Ditos aufeinander... *


----------



## Dropz (26. Juli 2010)

Der schaft es mit Sicherheit ins game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vote 4 erz dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandemonios (26. Juli 2010)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (27. Juli 2010)

Plusader schrieb:


> *Treffen zwei Erz-Ditos aufeinander... *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann müssen sie autohit machen


----------



## Healguard (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> 1. Ich liebe Pokémon zwar auch aber, das ist für mich noch lang kein Grund verarschungen ernst zu nehmen
> 2. ähm da fällt mir grad nichts ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Er soll nicht meine lieben Pokémon nehmen um etwas zu verarschen ö.o
Und wenn dann auf einem höheren Niveau bitte sehr. Das haben sie (vor allem Dito!) nicht verdient <_<
2. mir mehr als genug.


----------



## Vyron268 (27. Juli 2010)

Oh...man kanns auch übertreiben, finde Pokémon auch gut, aber bin da jetzt nicht so fanatisch das ich mir aufregen würde wenn jemand einen Witz auf kosten von ihnen macht.


----------



## bilibishere (27. Juli 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> gibts da noch eine version für Österreich



klar gibts eine version 

Erz-Dito-Pröll
Verlangt von all seinen Spielern 70% seines Goldbetrages, kann jedes Monat genutzt werden
und
Erz-Dito-Fekter
damit azeroth auch nich ausstirbt, kann einen Neutralen Zauber casten sodass Allianz und Horde Freundlich sind, weil die Azerother werden älter und bekommen keine Kinder

Wem der Hintergrund interresiert...


Spoiler



Österreichs Innenministerin will mehr Ausländer in Österreich, weil die Österreicher werden immer älter und haben keine Kinder. Passiern soll das um 2030 soviel ich gehört hab...


----------



## dermannderniemalslebte (27. Juli 2010)

Made my Day^^


----------



## dognose (27. Juli 2010)

wenn dass ned epic is


----------



## Cazor (27. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Der Erz-Dito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rundum gelungener Vorschlag. Besonders das mit dem Pink. Gratulation! 
Ich überlege doch glatt, meinen lang gehegten Plan vom Erz-Hämorrhoiden zu veröffentlichen.. Hauptstadt soll Gluteus Maximus heissen..


----------



## NewBoy (27. Juli 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> kann er auch erz-erz abbauen?



loooool


----------



## Alphajaeger (27. Juli 2010)

1. ist gluteus maximus nicht der fachausdruck für hintern?

2. was passiert wenn man google bei google eingibt? ich trau mich nicht wirklich^^


----------



## Derulu (27. Juli 2010)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> 2. was passiert wenn man google bei google eingibt? ich trau mich nicht wirklich^^



Außer den 1,7 Mrd Einträgen die er dann findet? Hm...man stößt damit den ersten Dominostein einer langen Kette von Verschwörungen, geplant von den Illuminaten aus


----------



## Killah (27. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1i6_m55Bw4

xD Dito vs Dito xD

Ich kann net mehr vor lachen xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Killah schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=b1i6_m55Bw4
> 
> xD Dito vs Dito xD
> 
> Ich kann net mehr vor lachen xD



Ich meinte doch, beide Autohit X:


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> 1. ist gluteus maximus nicht der fachausdruck für hintern?
> 
> 2. was passiert wenn man google bei google eingibt? ich trau mich nicht wirklich^^



Dein Computer überhitzt, es gibt eine Kernschmelze und KABUMM! Unsere Erde ist weg! Also nicht Google googeln!


----------



## Werfloh (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dein Computer überhitzt, es gibt eine Kernschmelze und KABUMM! Unsere Erde ist weg! Also nicht Google googeln!



Und was passiert wenn man "Google googlen" bei Google googelt?^^


----------



## DLo (27. Juli 2010)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Und was passiert wenn man "Google googlen" bei Google googelt?^^



ok..., also spätestens jetzt bin ich verwirrt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum Erz-Dingsda/Kirby/whatever

nen Erz-Erz Farmenden Erz-Jäger-Schamanen-Priester-Erz-Dingsda/Kirby/whatever-Chinafarmerbot würds denne aber auch recht schnell geben, oder was meint ihr?

Allegemin aber ne lustige Idee, ab ins offizielle Forum damit *g*


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Und was passiert wenn man "Google googlen" bei Google googelt?^^



Dann ergoogelt sich Google.


----------



## Izara (28. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wollte ich mich - aufgrund des Titels - grad aufregen, dass es schon wieeeeder so einen dummen Thread gibt, der nix bringt, aber der Erstbeitrag ist dir genial gelungen ^^ Hab echt lachen müssen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gimme more XD


----------



## Famenio (28. Juli 2010)

Aber wenn, dann darf diese Klasse erst freigespielt werden, wenn man alle anderen Klassen auf 80 gehabt hat.
Weil sonst haben wir solche Leute wie die Dk's die denken sie können es und können nur das Nichts-Können.

Aber an sich mal geil gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makamos (28. Juli 2010)

> 2. was passiert wenn man google bei google eingibt? ich trau mich nicht wirklich^^




wenn´dein rechner ne gurke ist kratzt er ab oder eine  chacne von 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% das du 3 lichjahre warten darfst für die ergebnisse sind 1.660.000 an der zahl


----------



## Dankin (28. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Er besitzt die Fähigkeit alle anderen Klassen zu kopieren und erhält dadurch besondere Erz-Fähigkeiten.



Als Krieger bin ich mir ja eine umfassende Tastaturbelegung gewöhnt, aber alle Skills aller Klassen wird dann schon etwas viel...
Es braucht dann schon noch folgende Erweiterung der Makros:
/erz
[Mit einer kleinen Latenz berechnet der Client, welches gerade der optimale Skill ist (sei es nun Heilung, Schaden, Buffs, ... und auch egal von welcher Klasse) und führt diesen automatisch aus.]
Eine Woche später wird dann (weil keiner ein Makro schreiben kann und deswegen alle Foren vollgeheult werden) daraus eine passive Fertigkeit, die automatisch aktiviert wird, wenn man einloggt. Blizzard warnt vor zu hohem Maus und Tastatur Gebrauch, während die passive Fertigkeit an ist. Am Besten sollte man nur zuschauen und Erz-Dito macht dann alles von selber.


----------



## Aratos (28. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Also, da jetzt ja alle irgendwelche neuen Heldenklassen erfunden haben, veröffentliche ich jetzt auch mal meine in einem eigenen Thread.
> 
> Der Erz-Dito:
> 
> ...



Also das würde ich ins offizielle Blizz-Forum posten!
Wird Blizzard hundertpro überzeugen.

xD


----------



## Aratos (28. Juli 2010)

Makamos schrieb:


> wenn´dein rechner ne gurke ist kratzt er ab oder eine chacne von 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% das du 3 lichjahre warten darfst für die ergebnisse sind 1.660.000 an der zahl



Hat bei mir 0,13 Sekunden gedauert, aber das Ergebnis ist nett:

1.670.000.000 Ergebnisse. xD


----------



## Held² (28. Juli 2010)

Erz Dito I Loled


----------



## Aratos (28. Juli 2010)

Interessant wäre auch, wenn man sich auch in Gegner und nicht nur in spielbare Klassen verwandeln könnte,
zum Beispiel in einen Murloc!

RwlRwlRwlRwl RwlRwlRwlRwl 
I am Murloc!

xD


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (30. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Der Erz-Dito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ich das gelesen habe, musste ich lachen xD


----------



## Redolan (30. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Also, da jetzt ja alle irgendwelche neuen Heldenklassen erfunden haben, veröffentliche ich jetzt auch mal meine in einem eigenen Thread.
> 
> Der Erz-Dito:
> 
> ...


Einfach nur Göttlich! Und ja ich glaube wenn du diese idee blizz vorstellst werden die es sofort ins spiel bringen ^^


----------



## Kickass3 (31. Juli 2010)

lange nicht mehr so gelacht xD geile idee


----------



## Toxxical (22. August 2010)

Ein Pokemon in WoW?
Soll er 4 Attacken können und bis 100 lvln dürfen?


----------



## Vedhoc (22. August 2010)

Der is doch aus pokemon. nichts für wow


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2010)

BTT : Google google rückwärts ^^


----------



## Voo16 (22. August 2010)

lol 

und wenn 2 Erz-Dito aufeinander treffen .......

was ist dann ?^^


----------



## Kleinkind01 (22. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Außer den 1,7 Mrd Einträgen die er dann findet? Hm...man stößt damit den ersten Dominostein einer langen Kette von Verschwörungen, geplant von den Illuminaten aus




Bei mir is aba nix passiert^^ oda kommt des noch in ein paar jahrzehnten^^.

Ne ohne scheiß 1,5 Milliarden Ergebnisse in 0,12 secs? war des jetz sooo schlimm?


----------



## Kleinkind01 (22. August 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Der is doch aus pokemon. nichts für wow



WIE kommt ihr alle auf pokemon? ich seh da ABSOLUT keinen zusammenhang des is doch erz-dito..hallo?


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. August 2010)

ich bin ja eher für ein erz woingenau







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 Konter [sup][/sup]Kampf 1 Abgangsbund [sup][/sup]Geist 1 Bodyguard [sup][/sup]Normal 1 Spiegelcape 



aber ACHTUNG:

Wird das Pokémon, welches Abgangsbund eingesetzt hat, gleich anschließend durch Gift oder eine Verbrennung besiegt, wirkt Abgangsbund nicht.


----------



## Braamséry (23. August 2010)

Heldenklassen-Threads nerven ja tierisch.

Aber sone Verarsche ist doch mal schön, weil der Erz-Dito das widerspiegelt was viele in WoW wollen.


----------

